# Two F/A-18s crashed in Persian Gulf



## v2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Teams from USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) rescued all three aviators after an F/A-18E and an F/A-18F that crashed during operations in the Persian Gulf Jan. 7.

The three aviators are safely back aboard the aircraft carrier, and are reported in good condition following an ejection. 

The Super Hornets, from Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 3, were providing en route close air support from Iraq when they crashed. CVW-3 is currently deployed to the Persian Gulf with the Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group.


----------



## seesul (Jan 9, 2008)

v2 said:


> Teams from USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) rescued all three aviators after an F/A-18E and an F/A-18F that crashed during operations in the Persian Gulf Jan. 7.
> 
> The three aviators are safely back aboard the aircraft carrier, and are reported in good condition following an ejection.
> 
> The Super Hornets, from Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 3, were providing en route close air support from Iraq when they crashed. CVW-3 is currently deployed to the Persian Gulf with the Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group.



Good to hear pilots survived!
And what about the cause of their crash?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2008)

Did they crash at sea or on land????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)

Good thing they are all safe and sound though.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

The reports I got we're the two aircraft (one 2-seater) were involved in a
mid-air collision. All three pilots/crew were rescued and are in good shape.
The planes were lost at sea.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 9, 2008)

Dangerous business, brave aircrew, happy ending, thank God.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

An E and an F. That's a chunk of change.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Compared to what Iraq is costing us.... it's pocket change !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh here we go...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 14, 2008)

Are more pilots saved with ejection seats than they used to be with parachutes? 


(stupid question maybe, but I don't know.)


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 27, 2009)

Kind of a difficult one that as when there were chutes but no seats flying was a riskier business and more people were flying, now there are fewer flying so more importance is placed on getting trained aircrew back.

I believe MB have a ticker on their site which says how many people their seats have saved.

The other thing is as aircraft become faster manual bail out becomes imposible.

For Example this bird below I worked seats for these and others for 7 years.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to hear the crew(s) are safe and sound, though there are now two very expensive anchors at the bottom of the Persian Gulf. Does anybody know if the Navy normally tries to recover lost a/c like this? Or do they just write them off?


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 28, 2009)

They usually only recover if the cause is unknown/mechanical to find out in case it is a fleet problem. Not the case with a mid air.
Once submerged in sea water for a while they would be prone to corrosion and the cost of salvage is probably more than the scrap value.

Planes that hit the water out of control tend to look like they hit a concrete wall.

The remains of a Tornado were brought up from just off shore in the north sea and when laid out the highest point of the wreckage was about six inches. and the largest piece I could positively identify was the tube of a Sidewinder Aquisition Missile about 8ft long and made of about 1/2 inch steel tube, and that was bent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to hear that they're safe and sound..!


----------

